# Budget 5.1.2 HT setup



## Rolkin (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, I'm pushing for a one and done, but I really don't know what my budget will be like after our house is built. I'm ok with splitting up purchases and I'm looking to spend ~$1700 on Audio.

Room is 13.5' x 14.5' x 8.5' = ~1650 cu ft. Carpeted, and I plan on building acoustic panels later.

The receiver I picked out is the Denon AVR-X1200W. ($500)

For a Sub I'm looking at the HSU but the SVS stuff looks cheaper yet also smaller. ($500-700)

I also like the idea of towers up front instead of bookshelfs on a stand, but I know they cost more. But maybe less than with the stand cost?

BIC looked like it had a decent setup with L/R towers, but I haven't read much on their subs.

Now you may see a problem here...if I spend $1200 on the AVR and the Sub it leaves me with $500 for 7 speakers. Even if I were to push the budget to $2k it's about $100 per speaker. So I'm hoping for an internet only packaged deal that gives a good sub with decent speakers.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd invest heavily in a good AVR. ~1000+
Then get a good pair of towers. Look at the Andrew Jones speakers from pioneer or motion 15 bookshelf speakers. 

Get your other speakers later. 

By doing things in phases you can stretch your budget. 

Under powering good speakers will yield worse results than property powering midrange speakers.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Your room is relatively small, so you won't need a lot of power to fill the space. That translates to smaller speakers. Internet-only, highly-rated speakers from Chane will float your boat! You really owe it to yourself to look into the Chane product line. You'd be investing in solid engineering and attractive finish For your situation, I would choose:
Review here - A2rx-c Center (3x @ $229ea.)
Review here - A1rx-c Surrounds/Backs (4x @ $149ea.)
Adding those to the $1200 for AVR and sub takes you over your max budget of $2k by $500, but consider this... you'll have a set of speakers you won't likely replace for a long time. 

Used deals to help with the budget:
Here's a pair of used A1rx-c for sale at $198
Here's a used A2rx-c for sale at $155


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> By doing things in phases you can stretch your budget. .


+1^ :bigsmile:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If I were shopping in your price range I would be looking at something like this.

http://www.acousticsounddesign.com/core/view_BigProduct.cfm?pid=8038&sc=27 

I do not agree with the advice to spend $1000 out of a $1700 budget on an AVR and buy entry level speakers to go with it.


----------



## Rolkin (Nov 2, 2015)

That's, that's almost exactly what I'm looking for, and Klipsch is one of the only speaker brands that I've listened to, though not their reference line.

That package just needs a couple of Atmos up speakers. I was looking at just getting some satellites and making an angle bracket for the top of the towers. Or I guess I can just buy the angled Atmos speakers as I don't have ceiling access.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Relatively speaking the amount of sound that comes out of the surround speakers is small compared to the front three and the sub.
With the disclaimer 'I have never heard an Atmos soundtrack' I really can't imagine that there would even be as much sound in the height channels as there is in the surround channels.
I know $1700 is a lot of money, but when you start spending it in chunks of $500 it is gone in a flash.
In my opinion putting the speaker money into the front three and the sub gives you the best system. 
Next is the surrounds and lastly way down on the list is the rears and heights.


----------

